# Pete's Pick



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This one is for you stackdaddy.....and your affinity for AC's. Congrat's on your precious newborn.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/petes-pick-of-the-week-allis-chalmers-190xt-NAA-greg-peterson/


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I would give that one a home. Never saw many of those around here.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice Mike. In my opinion, the One Ninety was the tractor all other colors aspired to be. Side console remotes and throttle, turbocharged, and dual speed PTO. IH didn't have it for years afterwards. Deere did with the side console 4020 in 67 (?)

Thanks again Mike.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought the 190 had trans problems or something. Wasnt there a weak link in them?


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Think the trans problem was the main clutch or Power Director clutch pack. Owned one for about six years, never had to replace the clutch but they seemed to be weak. Would slip a little every now and then, even when properly adjusted.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember when those things came out. It was right after I worked for an AC dealer for the summer in the shop and worked on D-17s and a couple of 19s. I thought the 190 was huge for a tractor. Then we had a AC-CA and everything was huge compared to that.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I thought the 190 had trans problems or something. Wasnt there a weak link in them?


Third gear was an issue in one-sevetnty, eighty, ninety, and the 200. The issue I've noticed throughout all those is the tractors that jumped out of gear were the ones that didn't seem like they went into gear far enough as every one I've fixed has only about 60% gear mesh. I grind new detents in the shift rails so they can utilize all of the gear surface area. If only Allis Chalmers would have done that from the factory...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Of corse Pete picked an AC it is October pumpkins are popular for halloween !


----------



## Hay for Sale Ads (Nov 9, 2015)

Good looking tractor! I have an 185 with a loader that I really enjoy, very handy tractor for not a lot of dough.


----------

